# I am so Excited



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to make it through the day today and BOY is it going really slow. :wahoo: 

I leave tomorrow to head to Vegas for our Anniversary. I have never been to Vegas and I am so excited. :clap: 
I am hoping it is really nice there because we are under a severe snow storm right now. Yes we need the moisture but I would be happy to take it in rain.
So I just had to say how excited I am :leap: :stars: and boy how time drags when you are ready to leave.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Lori that is awesome. I hope you have a wondeful trip. My boss is in Vegas right now she was so excited to go as well.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

When we were in Vegas, my husband (now ex) was walking down the street carrying my son
on his shoulders, and a "working girl" propositioned him right there on the sidewalk! I'm sure there is alot going on there since I was there, but we liked Circus Circus. Have fun!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Stacey and DI. Yes I have been told to go to Circus Circus. we are going to just do a LOT of walking and seeing the place. My boss gave us $500.00 spending cash, but i have a hard time gambling. I am not a person to throw away money like that.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW, I hope you have a great time! Can I ask how many years? Never been anywhere except to Ohio....don't have "the want to"....I like being home to enjoy what I'm already paying for :ROFL: 

My hubby and I will celebrate our 10th the 30th of this month, told him I wanted a tree for a gift....so I can watch it grow with each passing year of wedded bliss and know that it was planted on our 10th.....better than diamonds for me!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

pull the handle for me just once. Have a great time and Happy Anniversary.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Have a fantastic time!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey Lori!! Have the best time in Vegas. I'm so thrilled your boss is such a wonderful person to have done this for you. Enjoy every minute and take pictures!!

Gotta love this snow today ... lots of moisture for our hay to grow.

Happy Anniversary :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Have a great trip!!! and Happy Anniversary!! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks all. We are packing and trying to get ready. 
I feel bad my daughter has a performance today with her horse. (Rangerettes is a all girls drill team on horses). I will have lots more to go to, but I hate missing anything at all. :shrug: 
Liz, it is our 25th Anniversary.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry I missed wishing you a happy anniversary- but I hope you had a great time. I hate gambling too- it is so easy to suddenly look up and notice all the money is gone. But since it's the bosses money- have a blast.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! 25 years, that's great! Hoping you had a great time!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Sooo, how was your weekend? Hope you had fun and are not toooo broke!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

We had a WONDERFUL time. I guess what I am hearing we missed all the GREAT places, but as we looked at it we saw them all because we did not know any better. It was wonderful.

I did not start out very well. We took off 2 hours late, but Hey we got there. Then on our way home we arrived 5-1/2 hours late, because of all the problems. 
As we were getting ready to leave a guy got sick and they had to stop the take off and call a ambulance. (alcohol poison). So we waited 30 minutes before they call for the ambulance, then they had to get the luggage off the plain.
Ok, a while later after the cabin is in the 90 degrees, they go to taxi off, then the captain said that the winds are going the wrong direction to take off where we were going to so he has to taxi around to the other area. OK, fine. SO as he does, he comes on and says that they are having trouble with the Hydrolics (sp). Great,, we have to go back to the terminal and have the mechanics look at it. OK, 30 minutes later he said we had to gather all our stuff, we are getting off and they are going to put us on another plane. 
Off we go. We are at least in a cool terminal and we can breath. we have to re board another plane (remind you that they had 150 people ready to board that plane to go somewhere else, so we took their plane from them) I felt really bad for them.
Ok, they told us we had to re board and get ready for take off. Well it took another almost hour to put out luggage on that plane. We would of been happy to wait until it was ready to take off, we were all hot, tired and cramped. They didn't have air for a long time.
Then we finally taxi off. We head to the runway, and the captain comes off again and said "you are not going to believe this BUTT, I can not get one of the engines to fire up, so I have to go back to the terminal and have someone look at it. As they opened the doors to get some air, WOW did it stink. It smelled like burning electrical wire, It was horrible. Well by now we are all like (we are not flying on this plane home). It was hot and horrible. Well the captain said it was all fixed and they just had to put some lube on a valve. 
We all were really voicing our concerns about this. Now we all agreed it was NOT the pilots or the crew members fault by any means, and no one was rude or anything we were all just really hot and very tired by then. The captain said that he was 100% sure that all was fine and things would be great and away we will go. He did explain that he has a 4 month old child at home and he would not take the flight if he did not feel safe.
Ok, so we did make it home safe and sound, just very tired.

But other then that it was a wonderful weekend. We will have to go back to see all that we did not see.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad you had a nice time


----------



## lilbird (Mar 30, 2008)

Happy anniversary and think of the stories you have to tell!!! I went to Vegas early april...and I thought I had "interesting" flights!!! 
Jill


----------

